# PF92 bb that will last!



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Gday all

my current BB is creaking and feels like its on the way out!

Its my fourth BB in less than 2000km's so i was thinking the Shimano BB's are perhaps not up to the task of my fat guts?...so what will last but not require a child sacrifice for a price!

bike 2016 giant Reign,Shimano crank.


----------



## Shortyesquire (Jun 8, 2007)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Gday all
> 
> my current BB is creaking and feels like its on the way out!
> 
> ...


Hope PF41 http://www.hopetech.com/product/press-fit/. Requires specialised tool but bearings can be replaced with Enduros and screws into itself to make sure it stays tight. JE James has the best pricing.

Your welcome.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i did look at those..But its about $180Aud by the time you get the BB and Hope BB tool.....hmm maybe i could sacrifice someone else's kids


----------



## Shortyesquire (Jun 8, 2007)

theMISSIONARY said:


> i did look at those..But its about $180Aud by the time you get the BB and Hope BB tool.....hmm maybe i could sacrifice someone else's kids


How much are Shimano bbs and you are onto your fourth plus labour. I've got the tool if you're in Sydney. If not someone on Rotorburn will have the tool.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i have all the tools but the Hope BB us their own tool.i do the work myself 

i "think" the Shimano's are around $30-40.....but i hate them wearing out

in Tas


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been using the standard one from Wheels Manufacturing for about a year now, over 1200 miles and it hasn't given me any problems. BB86/92 ABEC-3 BB for 24mm (Shimano) Cranks - Black
I'm about 260# with hydration pack and gear. I have seen them on ebay too. Or you can spend more and get the one that threads together but You'll need to check what tool it takes to thread together.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^^ What huckleberry said. I've used nothing but wheels manufacturing BB's since I've taking time to understand what causes press fit bb problems. Never a peep nor problem from them & they last a loooong time.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i LOL'ed at the price on Ebay $62aud.....shipping $59.50 :O 

they look good,i might even give one a run.

thanks guys


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe the major distributors carry wheels manufacturing. Maybe a bike shop can get you one for retail, no shipping.


----------



## Shortyesquire (Jun 8, 2007)

theMISSIONARY said:


> i LOL'ed at the price on Ebay $62aud.....shipping $59.50 :O
> 
> they look good,i might even give one a run.
> 
> thanks guys


Mtb direct carry them in Australia. The screw in ones use a Park bb wrench so should be easy enough for lbs to install.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

ah MTB Direct! cool i am happy to deal with them...i'll have a look


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have no idea of the shipping charges or extra fees in ordering parts to Australia, but I recently purchased the SRAM version of this. I should receive it tomorrow. Like the hope, it screws together. In case anyone is interested, I purchased from worldwide for under $54 USD using coupon code RIDEFOR20

https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pr...o-bottom-bracket-abec-3-bearings-blk-threaded


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

those wheels mfg bb are the way to go for sure.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have the angular contact bearing version of the wheels mfg thread together bottom bracket. Works great.

As for the low initial price, and then ridiculous shipping charge that ends up being around the same price, the difference is that you won't pay sales tax on shipping charges, but you might have to pay sales tax on the entire amount if they ship for free.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

They ain't cheap, but Chris King makes one helluva PF BB, and it will probably outlast your bike.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

250lbs, 6'2, all my bikes have wheels manufacturing BB's. Even My turner with a PF30 bb. I run the screw together wheels adapter to 24mm spindle. Not a problem in 3 years on that one. For full disclosure once a year I pop all the bearings open, remove the dust covers, pack them with fresh grease. But I also do that on ever bearing on my bikes. Not just the BB. Anyway can't go wrong with Wheels manufacturing.


----------

